# erector with sound



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

*erector photos and video*

finally got a new air cylinder ($17.00 from e bay) and swapped out the aluminum for steel angle. should be a scream but somehow i stepped on the record button on my scream box so i'll have to record another. also have to dress it up a bit. maybe just some black cloth with some freaky fabric and dorp hanging off??
http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=im002057ie0.jpg
http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=im002051xn4.jpg
http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=im002050po7.jpg
http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=im002048da6.jpg
http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=im002049xw1.jpg
http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=im002054zx7.jpg
http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=im002058uj1.jpg


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

*erector photos and video*

sorry for the bad lighting skills


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Looks great jrzmac! It's got some nice height.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent work jrzmac. That should get the ToTs attention!


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks, i'm in the process of recording the scream now. i've done this a million times and was wondering if any one had a few tricks up there sleeves. not that they don't come out decent, but not as loud or deep as i would like. i know the radio shack dvr does have its limitations. does anyone record in mono not stereo? or maybe using mono 1/8" adapters. any ideas shout em out


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I never had much luck with the little Radio Shack unit. The Recorder/Player Board from Cowlacious Designs works pretty well for screams and growls.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey JRZ,

Wonderful prop! That is going to be a huge hit on Halloween. I'm always blown away at all the talent in this forum. Can't wait to see it operating with audio effects.

Richie


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

goes from like 6" to around 6' in about 1.5 seconds


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

good job!!! I'm working to get my forst pop-up done I just can't wait...


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

With that height, the screams should come from the visitors.


Looks great.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I posted my kudos on your still pic thread, and the vid is great as well. 

For the audio thing, for something totally different, check out forum member davethedead's posts in this section. He uses a hunter's rabbit call, hooked to a bleeder valve. No electricity required. I haven't tried it myself yet, but I looks like an excellent idea. 

Any way, good looking prop, should scare a lot of folks.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice job! Pic's aren't working for me. I like how you have arms on it, might change mine around this year.

Here's a pic of my erector.


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

i just tried the pics and they worked for me


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Pics worked for me but something happened at about the fourth one but it looked like the web site not the links.

Anyho nice work


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

please excuse the poor lighting skills, but you get the idea. i think #3 came out the best:
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8N7zZfhN4U[/nomedia]
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Udiry6YCbM4[/nomedia]




[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR2HgmJ5ES4[/nomedia]


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Great prop JZ! What did you do different with your 2nd cylinder? It looks a bit beefier than your first....


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

the problem was that the last cylinder had only a 1/4" bore. it actually bent on another prop that i have and i tried to bend it back into place. worked for a little while but i figured it was only temporary til i got a new one. this one is about a 12" stroke and like a 3/4" bore. ($17.00 on ebay. + 10 shipping)


----------

